# For those who think it's too late to start a garden



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

There are some vegetables - Turnips, Radishes, Rhudabegas , cabbages and carrots - that will do just fine this late in the season. I've got more vegetables growing now than we had in early spring. We got way too much rain back then.:Yikes:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good suggestion. 

Almost every year in late summer or early fall when our tomato plants stop producing, we clean out the beds and find a few "volunteer" tomato plants growing from seed. I'm tempted to let them grow but usually want to get a start on planting some clover in our raised beds. Clover helps condition my soil for next year. I'm a believer in Crop Rotation.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My garden is done except for a late pepper.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll be starting my winter garden in a few weeks.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I expect to grow 3 foot snow in my winter garden this year


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Fall turnips are the best they claim. Just went out to add a few cloves of garlic to the batch I am growing. Stuck my finger in the soil and hit something solid. It was a previously planted clove which had got in there up side down some way. Had a big set of roots on top and white spike sticking out the bottom. Looks like them things would know which way is up huh? Anyway I flipped it the right way and give it a drink. That stuff is dumb but pretty tough.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

After the end of September it will be time to plant our onions and garlic.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I will replant any vacant spots then too.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Will be putting in salad greens, beets, turnips, peas, broccoli, chard, mustard, collards, carrots the first week of Oct.  It all just depends on your climate.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We just planted green beans. They will do exceptionally well here until October. I also just planted 50lbs. of forage oats for the deer. Oh, I do hope they like them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Too late for anything that needs to develop much here. But will be planting lettuce, spinach and kale.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Just ready to pull out last two watermelons. Still growing onions, tomatoes and peppers. Just picked up some fall romaine and iceberg lettuce to plant for fall.

1895gunner


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Too late for anything that needs to develop much here. But will be planting lettuce, spinach and kale.


turnips and rudabega's might also work for you, but unless you're near the coast the frost will kill them


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Be careful with them melons. Thats what got the nice TV crew killed the other day in Virginia. One of them had brought a melon to the company picnic. Their angry black **** co-worker thought it was racist. Those things might need governmental control. Now all the black folks I know love melons and talk about how good they are constantly. They even like watermelon wine and stuff like that. Hard to figure out all the angles on some of this stuff


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

My gardening space is all being used for compost right now. Should be ready by spring to grow something. 

I have been watering the compost to help it break down faster, but I wonder if I should use some lye or lime powder (dunno which) to speed up the decomp. Anyone have a favorite additive to speed up composting?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> My gardening space is all being used for compost right now. Should be ready by spring to grow something.
> 
> I have been watering the compost to help it break down faster, but I wonder if I should use some lye or lime powder (dunno which) to speed up the decomp. Anyone have a favorite additive to speed up composting?


Oxygen. Start turning it. Keep it moist but not wet. Once it starts heating up with O2 it will break down much more quickly. Do not use lime or lye. Your soil is already alkaline.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Turn in a bit if high nitrogen fertilizer. Should get that stuff heating up faster.


----------

